# 562xp re-released!



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 12, 2011)

They must have re-released the 562xp again. I just purchased one on e-bay and should see it next week. The seller listed that he had 2 available. I talked to my dealer before I purchased the saw to see when the one that I ordered from him was gonna show. He now thought it would be january. I couldn't wait. I guess I'll have two of them.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 12, 2011)

Vids and pics man! Hurry up now. :msp_tongue:


----------



## REJ2 (Dec 12, 2011)

The Chinese couldnt be that sneaky could they?? Lets hope not.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 12, 2011)

REJ2 said:


> The Chinese couldnt be that sneaky could they?? Lets hope not.



This was a person in Georgia. I will follow up with pics and video after it shows.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 12, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> This was a person in Georgia. I will follow up with pics and video after it shows.



Lookin forward to seein that, Congrats!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2011)

Got a link to the auction?


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 12, 2011)

Don't know how to do a link, but the item number is 120828605930.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> Don't know how to do a link, but the item number is 120828605930.



LINK. It always makes me nervous when the seller doesn't bother to put in a real description. Did you verify that he actually has them in stock?


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 12, 2011)

I did not verify that he had them in his possesion. I guess I assumed that you wouldn't sell something that you didn't have. I sent the seller a message to confirm.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 12, 2011)

Seller just confirmed that he received the saws this morning and were in his inventory. YES!!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Good deal, guess I will be checking in with my local Husky dealer soon.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> Seller just confirmed that he received the saws this morning and were in his inventory. YES!!



Awesome! He does look legit. All of his items are *** related and his feedback is good. The lack of description just made me nervous.


----------



## deye223 (Dec 12, 2011)

9600 rpm max speed must be a joke or a touqe monster, why so slow ??? if some one has answers it would be appreciated thanks


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2011)

deye223 said:


> 9600 rpm max speed must be a joke or a touqe monster, why so slow ??? if some one has answers it would be appreciated thanks



That's probably the RPM that max power is made, certainly not max RPMs.


----------



## deye223 (Dec 12, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> That's probably the RPM that max power is made, certainly not max RPMs.



hope so


----------



## TK (Dec 12, 2011)

Make sure he didn't just hold over the original ones to sell them now - to have it recalled from you. Hate to see you have a warranty issue with it - and have an issue because a dealer was caught selling online - and shipping - a saw to you when it was on a stop-sale order.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 13, 2011)

like I said, the seller indicated that he just received the saws that morning. If he had the saws in inventory why would he wait until now to sell them? Warranty isn't much of an issue with me. I usually mod all my saws voiding the warranty anyway.


----------



## spike60 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds like you could be sticking your neck out to me. 

I have 3 different orders in the system that contain 562's and they all show a ship date of Jan 11, 2012. To my knowledge they are not shipping these saws yet. And any dealer that gets only two saws and then puts them on ebay needs to have his head examined. 

I'd recommened that you be patient and get them from your local dealer next month and be sure what of what you are getting. 

What's another month; we've only been waiting a year and a half.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 13, 2011)

Too late. Payment has been sent and my neck is exposed. We'll see what happens in a week. According to my local husky dealer, the ship dates on the computer don't mean squat. He's had saws that weren't supposed to show up for weeks show up in days and vise versa.


----------



## nmurph (Dec 13, 2011)

spike60 said:


> I have 3 different orders in the system that contain 562's and they all show a ship date of Jan 11, 2012. To my knowledge they are not shipping these saws yet.



My dealer here in Ga can't get them. I just checked with him.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 13, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> That's probably the RPM that max power is made, certainly not max RPMs.



Surely! :agree2:

If memory serves, the manual states 10,200 as max power rpm btw, but 9,600 is listed elsewhere.

Since it is an Auto-tune saw, I guess there is less reason to list the max allowed rpm number - and I haven't seen one yet......


----------



## spike60 (Dec 13, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> Too late. Payment has been sent and my neck is exposed. We'll see what happens in a week. According to my local husky dealer, the ship dates on the computer don't mean squat. He's had saws that weren't supposed to show up for weeks show up in days and vise versa.



He's right about the dates, and I've had that happen to me also. Last month I had 20 346's that were showing a month out and they arrived the next morning. ?????????

It sure would be good news if they are in fact releasing the 562's now. I'd like to get 'em before Christmas. (one will be under my tree!!!) I must have 30 of them on order, and half of them are sold. 

I hope your deal works out as hoped, but you starting this thread will have me checking weborder 10 times a day to see if anything has shipped. LOL


----------



## deye223 (Dec 13, 2011)

this saw is gunna give the ms362 a whoopen and i'm a stihl head 12.5 lb 4.7 hp xtorq it's like a mini 441 m tronic can't wait for vidio review


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Dec 13, 2011)

spike60 said:


> What's another month; we've only been waiting a year and a half.



Hey spike60

At the risk of being being overly optimistic, is there a PN in the system for, or any word on when, a 562XPG model will be coming along? I'm guessing they're not going to be around for this winter's cutting season, but no harm in asking.

Thanks

Take Care


----------



## TK (Dec 13, 2011)

Swamp Yankee said:


> Hey spike60
> 
> At the risk of being being overly optimistic, is there a PN in the system for, or any word on when, a 562XPG model will be coming along? I'm guessing they're not going to be around for this winter's cutting season, but no harm in asking.
> 
> ...



I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 13, 2011)

Swamp Yankee said:


> Hey spike60
> 
> At the risk of being being overly optimistic, is there a PN in the system for, or any word on when, a 562XPG model will be coming along? I'm guessing they're not going to be around for this winter's cutting season, but no harm in asking.
> 
> ...



He did state the "official" date from the dealer network.......


----------



## spike60 (Dec 13, 2011)

Swamp Yankee said:


> Hey spike60
> 
> At the risk of being being overly optimistic, is there a PN in the system for, or any word on when, a 562XPG model will be coming along? I'm guessing they're not going to be around for this winter's cutting season, but no harm in asking.
> 
> ...



There is still no product code in the system for the 562XPG. So we can't even order them and then get aggravated because they don't ship. I'm sure you're right about them not showing up for this winter. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Log Hogger (Dec 13, 2011)

deye223 said:


> this saw is gunna give the ms362 a whoopen and i'm a stihl head 12.5 lb 4.7 hp xtorq it's like a mini 441 m tronic can't wait for vidio review



Yeah, Stihl is about to get owned. I was feeling sorry for them until I went to buy some parts for an 028 rebuild and found out the price! They make some awesome saws but damn are they an arrogant company.

Seriously though, it's always a good thing when either Stihl or Husqvarna out-engineer the other. Take air filtration, for a while Husqvarna made Stihl's air filtration look like a joke, now the new Stihls are superior to Husqvarnas. The 562XP will light a fire under Stihl's arse to build an even better 60cc saw.


----------



## almondgt (Dec 13, 2011)

Seller of the saw has a website, no mention of the 562xp in the 2011 lineup there

Welcome to Lanier Outdoor Equipment


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 13, 2011)

Just received a tracking number. Seems on the up and up so far.


----------



## Log Hogger (Dec 13, 2011)

almondgt said:


> Seller of the saw has a website, no mention of the 562xp in the 2011 lineup there
> 
> Welcome to Lanier Outdoor Equipment



Says they sell Husqvarna Power Equipment. They won't be for long if they keep selling 562XPs on eBay...


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 13, 2011)

Log Hogger said:


> Says they sell Husqvarna Power Equipment. They won't be for long if they keep selling 562XPs on eBay...



I believe you are right! :smile2:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 13, 2011)

Have you picked out any names yet?? Just sitting here laughing all of us drooling over a saw like a bunch of women fussin about a baby on the way after the 1st one was a miscarriage!!


----------



## almondgt (Dec 13, 2011)

Same seller just listed the Husqvarna 555 


HUSQVARNA 555 CHAINSAW BRAND NEW IN THE BOX!!! LITTLE BROTHER TO THE 562XP | eBay

ebay 110794207896 in case the link doesn't work, gotta wonder how much $$$ room with that best offer the seller has and free shipping


----------



## spike60 (Dec 13, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Have you picked out any names yet?? Just sitting here laughing all of us drooling over a saw like a bunch of women fussin about a baby on the way after the 1st one was a miscarriage!!



Well, the release of this model can certainly be termed a miscarriage. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## KansasTom (Dec 13, 2011)

since this is the latest thread on the 555/562 and I've been away for awhile, had a couple of questions:

1. Is the 555 availiable, since I didn't see it on husky's website? I assumed it is, but wasn't for sure.

2. What was the recall about and which saw did it affect?


Sorry if this is rehashing an old discussion, just trying to get back up to speed.


----------



## w8ye (Dec 13, 2011)

My local husky dealers have the 555's on the shelves.

The 562XP was in a recall


----------



## Ductape (Dec 13, 2011)

KansasTom said:


> since this is the latest thread on the 555/562 and I've been away for awhile, had a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Is the 555 availiable, since I didn't see it on husky's website? I assumed it is, but wasn't for sure.
> 
> ...





The 555 IS, and has been available for a couple months.

The recall was on the 562xp, which was released briefly, then recalled. Not sure the exact reason was ever disclosed. Everything from ignition gremlins to the saw NOT curing global warming have been blamed.


----------



## Ductape (Dec 13, 2011)

ninja'd !


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 13, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> Just received a tracking number. Seems on the up and up so far.



It would be interesting to know the serial number of this saw, when is has arrived!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 13, 2011)

w8ye said:


> My local husky dealers have the 555's on the shelves.
> 
> The 562XP was in a recall



Yes, but no such thing with the 560xp in Europe! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 13, 2011)

Tracking number says saw should be here monday! I might have to break out the spotlights and go cut wood after work in the dark LOL!!


----------



## deye223 (Dec 14, 2011)

Log Hogger said:


> Yeah, Stihl is about to get owned. I was feeling sorry for them until I went to buy some parts for an 028 rebuild and found out the price! They make some awesome saws but damn are they an arrogant company.
> 
> Seriously though, it's always a good thing when either Stihl or Husqvarna out-engineer the other. Take air filtration, for a while Husqvarna made Stihl's air filtration look like a joke, now the new Stihls are superior to Husqvarnas. The 562XP will light a fire under Stihl's arse to build an even better 60cc saw.



yep i want a ms261 m troic and a ms362 m troic with a decent air fillter system like the 261


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 14, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> Tracking number says saw should be here monday! I might have to break out the spotlights and go cut wood after work in the dark LOL!!



Cool. Let us know how it goes. Post some pics of that 562xp if ya can. I would love some close ups. I really like the paint scheme. i know the sliver dosent hold up that well, but I think it looks great when new....


----------



## mweba (Dec 14, 2011)

My ship date was moved up to the 23 of December (take that for what its worth). I see a side by side 555,357, 562 video in the future. Heck may even get a 372 in the mix.........Dangit, I had gotten my blood pressure down for a month now


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 14, 2011)

mweba said:


> My ship date was moved up to the 23 of December (take that for what its worth). I see a side by side 555,357, 562 video in the future. Heck may even get a 372 in the mix.........Dangit, I had gotten my blood pressure down for a month now



Thats great news Mitch.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## deye223 (Dec 15, 2011)

i can't wait to see some one port one of these saws it will probably change my mind on the ms261 heaps more grunt for only 1 1/2 lb more :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 15, 2011)

deye223 said:


> i can't wait to see some one port one of these saws it will probably change my mind on the ms261 heaps more grunt for only 1 1/2 lb more :msp_thumbsup:



The weight difference is not that large, as far as I know.....


----------



## deye223 (Dec 15, 2011)

ya right it's only .9 lb


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 15, 2011)

Just checked the tracking number. Ups moved up the shipping date to tommorrow. Yea!!!! Should be able to get some pics tommorrow night and some video on sunday. If anybody has any one thing on the saw that they would like a pic of let me know.


----------



## mweba (Dec 15, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> Just checked the tracking number. Ups moved up the shipping date to tommorrow. Yea!!!! Should be able to get some pics tommorrow night and some video on sunday. If anybody has any one thing on the saw that they would like a pic of let me know.



I would like to see a pic of the bore:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Captain Crunch (Dec 15, 2011)

Today I asked the closest Husky shop when they were getting 562's in, he said"with the spring shipment" and added that he would be happy to order one for me..... I told him that I am at least a decade away from owning a 2012 saw uttahere2: . He still has some 235's and 240's sitting on the shelf so it does not seem he keeps up with the latest and greatest


----------



## sunfish (Dec 15, 2011)

Captain Crunch said:


> Today I asked the closest Husky shop when they were getting 562's in, he said"with the spring shipment" and added that he would be happy to order one for me..... I told him that I am at least a decade away from owning a 2012 saw uttahere2: . He still has some 235's and 240's sitting on the shelf so it does not seem he keeps up with the latest and greatest



My dealer has the full line and the new 555. Said the 562xp's will be in soon.


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 15, 2011)

sunfish said:


> My dealer has the full line and the new 555. Said the 562xp's will be in soon.



That sounds good Don.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 15, 2011)

deye223 said:


> ya right it's only .9 lb



And the 555 is even closer. :msp_wink:


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 15, 2011)

I want to know when the full wrap 562s will be in. That will be the only reason to get a 562 over the 555 I've already got.


----------



## almondgt (Dec 15, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> Just checked the tracking number. Ups moved up the shipping date to tommorrow. Yea!!!! Should be able to get some pics tommorrow night and some video on sunday. If anybody has any one thing on the saw that they would like a pic of let me know.



I would like to know the weight of the 562xp dry dry dry
Any glimpse of the oiler/clutch area would be cool too. Very cool


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 16, 2011)

almondgt said:


> I would like to know the weight of the 562xp dry dry dry
> Any glimpse of the oiler/clutch area would be cool too. Very cool



I agree. Love to see the dry weight and also the fully fueled/oiled weight with bar. Please, of course. :biggrin:


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 16, 2011)

mweba said:


> I would like to see a pic of the bore:hmm3grin2orange:



If you want pics of the bore, the best I would do for now is pics with a bore cam stuck in the sparkplug hole. I'll probably mod this saw after I run it stock for a while and I'll give interior pics then.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 16, 2011)

almondgt said:


> I would like to know the weight of the 562xp dry dry dry
> Any glimpse of the oiler/clutch area would be cool too. Very cool



If I get it in time to run over to the post office and have it weighed, I will. I plan on dissassembling the saw and taking pics tonight. I'm not gonna pull the cylinder yet though. Pictures of the clutch and oiler is not a problem.


----------



## K&L Landscaping (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm excited for you! Congrats on the new saw.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 16, 2011)

sunfish said:


> And the 555 is even closer. :msp_wink:



As is the 560xp! :smile2:


----------



## mweba (Dec 16, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> If you want pics of the bore, the best I would do for now is pics with a bore cam stuck in the sparkplug hole. I'll probably mod this saw after I run it stock for a while and I'll give interior pics then.



Gonna need a SMALL bore cam with that new plug. Was just flippin ya anyway. I will get the pics


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 16, 2011)

Came home for lunch and had a nice Blue box waiting for me. This saw looks awesome! The tag has the husqvarna spelled with a k also for those that wanted to know. I don't have time to post pics right now but will after work. MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ME!!!


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 16, 2011)

What a tease! Call in sick man, we want to see pics and vids of this thing!! Get after it!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## huskydude (Dec 16, 2011)

I can't believe I'm excited to see pics of a chainsaw


----------



## jthusky55 (Dec 16, 2011)

*562 available*

They are coming just got 15 562s


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 16, 2011)

jthusky55 said:


> they are coming just got 15 562s



seriously?????


----------



## locustslayer (Dec 16, 2011)

The 562xp is a good looking saw, but 739.95 is insane.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## mweba (Dec 16, 2011)

locustslayer said:


> The 562xp is a good looking saw, but 739.95 is insane.:msp_thumbdn:



I agree but even crazier is 729 for a 357


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 16, 2011)

jthusky55 said:


> They are coming just got 15 562s



Pics or it didn't happen:hmm3grin2orange:



locustslayer said:


> The 562xp is a good looking saw, but 739.95 is insane.:msp_thumbdn:



Kind of my take on it as well, waiting to see if it lives up to the hype.


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 16, 2011)

locustslayer said:


> The 562xp is a good looking saw, but 739.95 is insane.:msp_thumbdn:



I disagree. IMHO, this is a 2nd generation strato with the best power to weight ratio there is IMO. It also has a new feature called rev boost. I think a lot of people will pay for the kinda power to weight ratio this saw has. I had its little brother the 555, and youve never ran a stronger stock saw before in your life, for the size of it. I havent. Not to say that ive ran a lot of saws, but my goodness the 555 is a little powerhouse! The 562 and 555 are also autotune which IMO are very nice saws. I believe its reasonably priced. One thing to remember as well is that the 562XP is rated to run a 28" bar! Thats awesome. IMO.....its the perfect 1 saw do it all plan.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 16, 2011)

locustslayer said:


> The 562xp is a good looking saw, but 739.95 is insane.:msp_thumbdn:



Sort of, the price is very low in the US! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 16, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Sort of, the price is very low in the US! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



How much are they in Norway Niko?


----------



## mweba (Dec 16, 2011)

Suggested for the 560xp is 1675 USD......please correct me if I'm wrong but think I looked it up right.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 16, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> How much are they in Norway Niko?



More than twice as much.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 16, 2011)

mweba said:


> Suggested for the 560xp is 1675 USD......please correct me if I'm wrong but think I looked it up right.



Can't be too far off - but I didn't do the maths....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## huskydude (Dec 16, 2011)

that's insane. if i lived in norway, I'd have a collection of wild things


----------



## jthusky55 (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry guys, i don't believe the 562s have the rev boost. The ones that i have sold and run don't seem to have it. I have a demo saw here at my shop that does and is evident. It was built back in March. It has a distinctive overrev for a couple seconds then comes down. I could be wrong but there is no change in the rpms when you hold it wide open like the demo I have.


----------



## REJ2 (Dec 16, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> Came home for lunch and had a nice Blue box waiting for me. This saw looks awesome! The tag has the husqvarna spelled with a k also for those that wanted to know. I don't have time to post pics right now but will after work. MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ME!!!



You got a real one, congrats.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 16, 2011)

Went to a buddies shop on my break and weighed the powerhead only dry- 12lbs 15ozs and with both tanks full and a bar and chain-18lbs 2ozs. 
I couldn't stand it, started the saw and ran a couple of heat cycles through it in the back room at work. Starts easy and Idles nice. Took off from work early and went to the wood lot. I followed the instructions and found a decent sized log and made several cuts for 3-5 minutes to set the carburetor. I must admit, I thought the saw was a little doggy at first but with every cut it was a little stronger. By the time I had burned a half tank of gas it was running great. Talk about smooooth!! By the time I quit, I was convinced that this saw is much stronger than my ported 357xp. I put the tach on it in the cut and was averaging between 9900 and 10200 with the bar buried but not leaning on it. I didn't take the video cam to work with me so no videos till sunday, but I'll have some pics up in an hour or two.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 16, 2011)

locustslayer said:


> The 562xp is a good looking saw, but 739.95 is insane.:msp_thumbdn:



$100 more than the 555 and $100 less than the 372. It's a 'Tweener'


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok heres some pics.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 16, 2011)

And some more.


----------



## locustslayer (Dec 16, 2011)

Purdy!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## sunfish (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah Man, I do like that! 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## huskydude (Dec 16, 2011)

thats basically 13 pounds. seems like quite a bit more than they said


----------



## Hugenpoet (Dec 16, 2011)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 16, 2011)

Outboard clutch? Really? $739 and an outboard clutch with a stupid primer bulb? GRRRRRRRRR.........


----------



## almondgt (Dec 16, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> Went to a buddies shop on my break and weighed the powerhead only dry- 12lbs 15ozs and with both tanks full and a bar and chain-18lbs 2ozs.
> I couldn't stand it, started the saw and ran a couple of heat cycles through it in the back room at work. Starts easy and Idles nice. Took off from work early and went to the wood lot. I followed the instructions and found a decent sized log and made several cuts for 3-5 minutes to set the carburetor. I must admit, I thought the saw was a little doggy at first but with every cut it was a little stronger. By the time I had burned a half tank of gas it was running great. Talk about smooooth!! By the time I quit, I was convinced that this saw is much stronger than my ported 357xp. I put the tach on it in the cut and was averaging between 9900 and 10200 with the bar buried but not leaning on it. I didn't take the video cam to work with me so no videos till sunday, but I'll have some pics up in an hour or two.



Is the top of the 562xp cylinder stamped with 46 meaning 46MM piston/cylinder? I tried to find info on the piston ring that should fit this model and no luck. The part number 505215701 doesn't come up anywhere I looked. I wonder if the ring will be 1.5mm thick like many other husqvarna saws or other.....Too many questions, looks like the answers will come........eventually


----------



## sunfish (Dec 16, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> Outboard clutch? Really? $739 and an outboard clutch with a stupid primer bulb? GRRRRRRRRR.........



I would pay extra for an outboard clutch! :hmm3grin2orange:


Primer bulb I'd rather not have, but has been no problem on my 346xp.


----------



## K&L Landscaping (Dec 16, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> Outboard clutch? Really? $739 and an outboard clutch with a stupid primer bulb? GRRRRRRRRR.........



haha...I noticed that too! Looks like the MS362 will win, for me at least. Sure is a great looking saw though!!


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 16, 2011)

It looks real nice.:msp_thumbsup: I'll be impatiently waiting for videos now.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 16, 2011)

Can we say restricted exhaust!












Glad to see a single piston ring.


----------



## Log Hogger (Dec 16, 2011)

jthusky55 said:


> Sorry guys, i don't believe the 562s have the rev boost. The ones that i have sold and run don't seem to have it. I have a demo saw here at my shop that does and is evident. It was built back in March. It has a distinctive overrev for a couple seconds then comes down. I could be wrong but there is no change in the rpms when you hold it wide open like the demo I have.



Maybe all it needs is the right coil? I'll be the needed parts can be ordered...for a price!


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 16, 2011)

almondgt said:


> Is the top of the 562xp cylinder stamped with 46 meaning 46MM piston/cylinder? I tried to find info on the piston ring that should fit this model and no luck. The part number 505215701 doesn't come up anywhere I looked. I wonder if the ring will be 1.5mm thick like many other husqvarna saws or other.....Too many questions, looks like the answers will come........eventually



Ya it says 46 with a -03 under it.


----------



## Log Hogger (Dec 16, 2011)

huskydude said:


> thats basically 13 pounds. seems like quite a bit more than they said



It was 12.3 lb. at one time! 

Husqvarna made a big mistake by witholding the 560XP from the US market. A lot of potential XP buyers are going to go for the 555, which must have significantly lower profit margins for Husqvarna. Some upper level manager needs to be fired for this decision.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 16, 2011)

sunfish said:


> I would pay extra for an outboard clutch! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Primer bulb I'd rather not have, but has been no problem on my 346xp.



I want both! :smile2:

The primer is nice to have, when a saw has been sitting for some time! :smile2:


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 16, 2011)

Congratulations, the mythical saw does exist. I hope it lives up to all the expectations. I wish they had come closer to their original weight estimates. I think if I try one I'll go with the 555, first for the price and I understand it is very easy to make the 555 the same as the 562 with a simple modification. Several dealers have alluded it is simple to do and doesn't take much time to do it, don't know the specifics, if it involves timing, stuffers or what, but I'm sure it will be posted on here before long how to make the change.
It's a great looking saw, I'm sure it will impress you even more after 15 or 20 tanks when it really gets broke in. I'll be interested in your thoughts on the real world application of rev boost. It's going to be a tough sell with the MS362 at 70.00 less at retail and the 555 even less. At 739.00 your not far from 70cc saw pricing, my dealer still has 372 xp's at 809.00. I think based on price the 555 will be the real winner in sales between the two models, I think they made a mistake not bringing in the 560 in the sub 700.00 price range. I hope the 562 is a success, it will force Stihl to hasten bringing out the 362 M-tronic or fuel injected version. Competition brings out the best for all us saw consumers.

Again, congratulations and I'll bet you wind up being very satisfied with the saw, XP's are as good as any other saws on the market. I hope it exceeds your wildest expectations. Looking forward to your reviews as it gets broke in, I'll bet it gets quite a bit stronger as it breaks in. Thanks for sharing and being the first lab rat out of the box with this saw. It has the potential on paper to be one hell of a firewood saw.
If it holds up like the 361's it will go down as a legendary Husky.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 16, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I want both! :smile2:
> 
> The primer is nice to have, when a saw has been sitting for some time! :smile2:



You don't need them on Stihl's though, they start right up regardless. My 346xp would be a dead horse without it though, kind of an engineering crutch I guess.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## sunfish (Dec 16, 2011)

Nailsbeats said:


> You don't need them on Stihl's though, they start right up regardless. My 346xp would be a dead horse without it though, kind of an engineering crutch I guess.:msp_thumbup:



My old 346xp, 357xp and 365 do not have P-bulbs and they start just fine.

Now the new 346xp with bulb is very quick to crank. Just sayin...


----------



## huskydude (Dec 16, 2011)

Nailsbeats said:


> You don't need them on Stihl's though, they start right up regardless. My 346xp would be a dead horse without it though, kind of an engineering crutch I guess.:msp_thumbup:



yeah i'm sure it just wouldn't start at all


----------



## little water (Dec 16, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> They must have re-released the 562xp again. I just purchased one on e-bay and should see it next week. The seller listed that he had 2 available. I talked to my dealer before I purchased the saw to see when the one that I ordered from him was gonna show. He now thought it would be january. I couldn't wait. I guess I'll have two of them.



It may have been one of the first releases as the new ones keep getting pushed back
The tool to adjust the crab cost 360.00


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 16, 2011)

I find this unlikely with the timing of the sale and the fact that other dealers are starting to get them now too.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 16, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> I find this unlikely with the timing of the sale and the fact that other dealers are starting to get them now too.



What do you find unlikely??? :msp_confused:


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 16, 2011)

I was thinking he meant that this was a saw that hadn't had the recall done on it, but after looking at his post I guess he just meant that it was one of the first waves that got recalled and was being rereleased. My mistake.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 16, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> I was thinking he meant that this was a saw that hadn't had the recall done on it, but after looking at his post I guess he just meant that it was one of the first waves that got recalled and was being rereleased. My mistake.



Post the serial number of the saw! :smile2:


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 16, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Post the serial number of the saw! :smile2:



2011 3700197
966 57 03-00


----------



## cpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks great, in an alien sort of way, lol.

Primer bulb? Yeah, okay... Outboard clutch I can deal with, but why the special tools to get 'em off? I made my own for some but...

Only thing I wonder about is the oiler adjustment. Seems rather vulnerable to a broken chain just whackin' it right off.

Otherwise, sweet!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 16, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> 2011 3700197
> 966 57 03-00



Looks like it was made about 10 weeks later than the ones that were recalled then, but still earlier than my 560xpg. 966 etc is the "part number" of the complete saw (less bar and chain), and has nothing to do with the serial number. :msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 16, 2011)

cpr said:


> Looks great, in an alien sort of way, lol.
> 
> Primer bulb? Yeah, okay... Outboard clutch I can deal with, but why the special tools to get 'em off? I made my own for some but...
> 
> ...



The outboard clutch is there to keep the bar closer to the centre of gravity of the saw, and contributes to the great handling of the saw! :msp_thumbup::smile2:

No special tools are really required, just a suitable chisel or flat screwdriver (I prefere a blunted wood chisel), and something suitable to hit it sharply with (hammer etc).


----------



## wyk (Dec 16, 2011)

Nailsbeats said:


> You don't need them on Stihl's though, they start right up regardless. My 346xp would be a dead horse without it though, kind of an engineering crutch I guess.:msp_thumbup:



Odd, I thought many Stihls also used Zama carbs...


----------



## little water (Dec 16, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> 2011 3700197
> 966 57 03-00



Made during the 37th week of this year
I had some on order and the last time I put the number into the part server it came up min January 2012 I called and had them cancel my orders on the saw.
They did not say anything about saws shipping now. Nor did I ask. It is possible that I was way down on the list.
Please do not ask about my dealer ship but I have given enough clues that it should not be hard to find me


----------



## sparks66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Still waiting for some new videos with a 562Xp in some wood, with the just released new saw's.......and what happen on the rev boost ? ...........do the new one's come with it or not?.....Or is it just smoke and mirrors?...... can't make my mine up between a 555 or the 562Xp...need a little help. 

Sold my 361 and Ms260 after getting and modding my new 346XP can't say enough good things about that saw ,ran about fifthy tanks though it so far..... Did keep my old 044 thats going no where any time soon, love that saw. Just need to get a fix for some CAD, with a saw in between the 044 and the 346XP.....Like both the 555 and 562XP, I wish the states were gettings the 560XP , i think that would be my choice.


----------



## little water (Dec 18, 2011)

sparks66 said:


> Still waiting for some new videos with a 562Xp in some wood, with the just released new saw's.......and what happen on the rev boost ? ...........do the new one's come with it or not?.....Or is it just smoke and mirrors?...... can't make my mine up between a 555 or the 562Xp...need a little help.
> 
> Sold my 361 and Ms260 after getting and modding my new 346XP can't say enough good things about that saw ,ran about fifthy tanks though it so far..... Did keep my old 044 thats going no where any time soon, love that saw. Just need to get a fix for some CAD, with a saw in between the 044 and the 346XP.....Like both the 555 and 562XP, I wish the states were gettings the 560XP , i think that would be my choice.



New saws will not have Rev boost. they did not give a reason


----------



## usmarinekurt (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice saw
After no rev boost and the weight i dont see it to be such a slam dunk over a 362

The hype made everyone giddy


----------



## REJ2 (Dec 18, 2011)

little water said:


> New saws will not have Rev boost. they did not give a reason



They should knock $100 off the price then!


----------



## usmarinekurt (Dec 18, 2011)

REJ2 said:


> They should knock $100 off the price then!


I agree


----------



## sunfish (Dec 18, 2011)

Makes the 555 more attractive for sure.

I handled a 555 the other day, felt lighter than a 357xp.

Since this dealer as Stihl, I did a bit more comparing. It's closer in size and weight to the ms261, than the ms362.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 18, 2011)

Videos are uploading now. I made a short vid of just some regular firewood cutting. I made a video comparing the 357xp against the 562xp cutting some cookies too.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2011)

wyk said:


> Odd, I thought many Stihls also used Zama carbs...



They do! :smile2:


----------



## usmarinekurt (Dec 18, 2011)

What is the diff between 555 vs 562 ?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2011)

usmarinekurt said:


> What is the diff between 555 vs 562 ?



Power rating, weight, bar mount, and some details. This has been written a lot about here earlier.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2011)

little water said:


> New saws will not have Rev boost. they did not give a reason



The big question then, is where you have that info from, except some rumors? :msp_unsure:


----------



## stmonnat (Dec 18, 2011)

sounds like a great saw i love my 576 auto husqvarna rules


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok here's some firewood cutting with the 562xp.
20100517020110.mp4 video by scootergoodwrench - Photobucket


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 18, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> They do! :smile2:



Yup and the ones Husky uses are sold to them from who, why it would be Stihl,LOLOL


----------



## almondgt (Dec 18, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The big question then, is where you have that info from, except some rumors? :msp_unsure:



Quote taken from a youtub video
Here I am testing the new Husqvarna 562XP chainsaw on a show in Arnhem (Netherlands). This saw is coming out in oktober 2011, the local stores are already ordering them. 

They stiil have X-Torq and Autotune, but the technician from Husqvarna told me the Revboost function has been cancelled, i don't know why though!


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 18, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> Ok here's some firewood cutting with the 562xp.
> 20100517020110.mp4 video by scootergoodwrench - Photobucket



Mmmmmmmmmm that baby sounds good, runs good and cuts good, I like it....


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's the 562xp against a ported 357xp that I have.
20100517021409.mp4 video by scootergoodwrench - Photobucket


----------



## almondgt (Dec 18, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> Ok here's some firewood cutting with the 562xp.
> 20100517020110.mp4 video by scootergoodwrench - Photobucket



How do you feel about the saw now that you have had a chance to comment on design, disassemble for inspection, report on weight and finally had a chance to run the saw? You are the hands on guy the community is looking to for feedback on the long awaited 562xp.....

Biggest question for me is do you think this stock saw is able to pull a 28" bar as rated by Husky?


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't know about the revboost. If you go full throttle it winds out and then fourstrokes. So far I'm not impressed with the acceleration. If you let it idle for about 5 seconds and then accelerate wide open it has a flat spot. In the wood the saw pulls hard. If you stop in the cut and restart it pulls into the cut again hard. You don't feel the flatspot if your cutting.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 18, 2011)

Well it looks pretty strong compared to the modded 357 and sounds good. It looks like it's a little smaller body too.


----------



## rburg (Dec 18, 2011)

What kind of wood were you cutting in the firewood video? I am glad to see this saw in use. I am sure you will like it.


----------



## little water (Dec 18, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The big question then, is where you have that info from, except some rumors? :msp_unsure:



I do not PASS RUMORS. I got this right from service rep


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 18, 2011)

The one thing I noticed right away is how narrow the saw is. It feels very slender in the hands. I didn't feel much difference in weight from the 357. If anything the 562 was a touch lighter. I had cut quite a bit of wood with the 562 before I shot the video and had hit quite a bit of ice with the blade. I'm sure it would cut faster with a fresh chain. The 562 is much easier on fuel than the 357 too.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 18, 2011)

If you get time get a video with it compared to the 365bb. My thinking is if it will pull a 24" full comp in hardwood then it's a step in the right direction as it will make the next step to a 80-90 cc more logical then to 70cc.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 18, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> If you get time get a video with it compared to the 365bb. My thinking is if it will pull a 24" full comp in hardwood then it's a step in the right direction as it will make the next step to a 80-90 cc more logical then to 70cc.



My 365bb is very strong. It's one of the strongest saws That I've put together and is ported with a 064 piston running backwards in it. I can put 24" bars on both and video it though. After I've had a few more tanks run through the 562 I'll try a 28" bar on it.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks man. If I get one it will be taking the place of the 576 and 555. That's why my interest in it pulling a 24" bar. I have larger saws to put the big bars on.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 18, 2011)

OK Mdavlee, I went out and put a 24" bar on the 562 and broke out the 365bb and ran a comparison. Video is uploading now. I think you will be pleased at how the 562 handles a 24" bar. And before anybody says anything the 365 only has 1 tank of fuel ran on the piston/cyl and is running pig rich on purpose.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 18, 2011)

The lighting sucks but here it is.
20100517055749.mp4 video by scootergoodwrench - Photobucket


----------



## sparks66 (Dec 18, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> The lighting sucks but here it is.
> 20100517055749.mp4 video by scootergoodwrench - Photobucket



Scott.
Many thanks for the Video's..Gary


----------



## almondgt (Dec 18, 2011)

The OP has put a lot of work into providing alot of interesting and pertinant information regarding the 562xp. Has gone above and beyond the scope of any post. I would just like to say Thank YOU. :smile2:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2011)

little water said:


> I do not PASS RUMORS. I got this right from service rep



:smile2:


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you for the video. I wasn't expecting it tonight.  It does seem to be closer than I would have thought. I'm sure both will only get stronger with some more runtime. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 18, 2011)

With my work schedule the weekends are the only time I have to get daylight videos. If anybody wants to see something that I haven't shown, just ask. I got to admit I was surprised how smooth the 562 was with the 24 inch bar. I never dreamed it would hold it's rpms that good.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Thank you for the video. I wasn't expecting it tonight.  It does seem to be closer than I would have thought. I'm sure both will only get stronger with some more runtime. :msp_thumbup:



:agree2:


----------



## usmarinekurt (Dec 18, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Power rating, weight, bar mount, and some details. This has been written a lot about here earlier.



Minus the rev boost are they really that different


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2011)

usmarinekurt said:


> Minus the rev boost are they really that different



The .5 hp(+) difference is still there, the revboost has nothing to do with max power. Judged on how my 560xpg responds to the throttle, I believe the 560 still has the revboost though. *If *the 562 doesn't, I guess it is related to EPA, and US only.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 18, 2011)

Scott, thank you for the info and vids on this saw. Well done man!

I've been bouncing back and forth between the 555 and 562xp, 
now I'm leaning toward the xp......again.


----------



## little water (Dec 18, 2011)

usmarinekurt said:


> Minus the rev boost are they really that different


this is an auto Tune so it will work like new cars with ECU It will adjust mix and maybe timing according to several factors. The only down side is the tool to make the adjustments. I believe it cost around 350.00 dollars
our trusty screw driver is out the window as there are no jets to to use it on. 
So it to the dealer to get it right. You may want to bring a jar of Vaseline with you for future adjustments. All or some of this may not be correct


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Dec 18, 2011)

I wouldn't be able to help myself as it would get the better of me.......I'd have to do something about that muffler!


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 18, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


> I wouldn't be able to help myself as it would get the better of me.......I'd have to do something about that muffler!



It got the best of me too. I modded the muffler tonight. Revs quicker for sure.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 18, 2011)

Considering the autotune compensates for porting I don't think many will need the tool for adjusting the carbs anyway.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Considering the autotune compensates for porting I don't think many will need the tool for adjusting the carbs anyway.



Neither do I, but the dealers may need it?


----------



## Terry Syd (Dec 18, 2011)

Regarding that flat spot when accelerating, the carb may respond better if the POP is dropped a bit (take a couple of passive loops off the metering spring). The Autotune is unlikely to be able to respond to a quick opening of the throttle. A drop in the POP will allow the metering needle to come off the seat quicker and fix the flat spot.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2011)

Terry Syd said:


> Regarding that flat spot when accelerating, the carb may respond better if the POP is dropped a bit (take a couple of passive loops off the metering spring). The Autotune is unlikely to be able to respond to a quick opening of the throttle. A drop in the POP will allow the metering needle to come off the seat quicker and fix the flat spot.



No "flat spot" on my 560xpg though......


----------



## aducomb (Dec 18, 2011)

Is there anything we are missing out on with rev-boost gone? With the 562 no longer having rev-boost the 555 seem more attractive in my eyes, especially when price is taken into considerations.

I had to sell my 359 recently due to $$ needed for a move and am very interested in replacing it with a 555 or a 562, hoping the 560 will come to the US soon.

Great thread so far and even better actual comparisons involving the saw it replaces, 357xp, and the new size up, the 365/372! Rep sent.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Dec 18, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> It got the best of me too. I modded the muffler tonight. Revs quicker for sure.



Oh good stuff! Keep us all posted as to how she runs.


----------



## Terry Syd (Dec 18, 2011)

These Husky stratos come with very low blowdown - like only 12-13 degrees (I'm waiting for someone to degree these jugs). With that low blowdown time, a generous muffler mod is needed to drop the backpressure as quickly as possible.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 18, 2011)

Earlier 046s only had about 14° as well.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 19, 2011)

If I can I will get a degree wheel on the 562 tommorrow night. I'll keep ya guys posted. I wish I had an adapter for the small sparkplug hole. This thing has really strong compression pulling it over. More than the 357 for sure.


----------



## Terry Syd (Dec 19, 2011)

An important measurement on stratos is the strato timing. You can take a transfer cover off to watch the piston cutaway appear over the bottom of the transfer port. (removing the cover also helps to see the transfer timing)

Most, if not all, stratos have longer strato timing than the intake timing. The longer strato timing helps to charge the cylinder with fresh air (the EPA likes that). Unfortunately, the shorter intake timing short-changes the potential of the intake timing. 

The crankcase can not begin to make crankcase compression until both intake and strato ports are closed. Therefore, the 'intake' timing is essentially the longer strato timing.

A mod on stratos is to match the intake timing to the longer strato timing so that they both open and close at the same time.


----------



## TK (Dec 19, 2011)

Compression on my 562 was 145-150 psi. 

And does the recoil sticker say revboost on it?

Also, there are no adjustments to make, even with te software link. Just monitoring and resets, so don't worry about a dealer messing up your saw with adjustments, and don't worry about not being able to adjust it.


----------



## little water (Dec 19, 2011)

TK said:


> Compression on my 562 was 145-150 psi.
> 
> And does the recoil sticker say revboost on it?
> 
> Also, there are no adjustments to make, even with te software link. Just monitoring and resets, so don't worry about a dealer messing up your saw with adjustments, and don't worry about not being able to adjust it.



Don't bet on that . As this part 576 69 23-01 Engine diagnostic tool cost more then 300.00 and not available till 2/27/12 If part of the AT systems fails, this is what needed to find the bad part.
Many years back Jonsered tried something like this on a 2051 or close to that number. They did not make many of them. Yes I know times have changed but this is still a chain saw not a car. I think chainsaws have it bit rougher then a car do when it comes to use.
I am a little old school and would go with the new 372xp over this saw too hard too part with my screw driver


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the vid! That just re-affirms for me that I want the 562XP.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 19, 2011)

THALL10326 said:


> Yup and the ones Husky uses are sold to them from who, why it would be Stihl,LOLOL


  I have heard that before, but only in the form of rumors. Since you say it that way, I guess that Stihl now owns Zama, then?


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 19, 2011)

aducomb said:


> Is there anything we are missing out on with rev-boost gone? With the 562 no longer having rev-boost the 555 seem more attractive in my eyes, especially when price is taken into considerations.
> 
> I had to sell my 359 recently due to $$ needed for a move and am very interested in replacing it with a 555 or a 562, hoping the 560 will come to the US soon.
> 
> Great thread so far and even better actual comparisons involving the saw it replaces, 357xp, and the new size up, the 365/372! Rep sent.



So.....the 562XP no longer has the rev boost feature? When and how did this happen?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 19, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> So.....the 562XP no longer has the rev boost feature? When and how did this happen?



I will wait until I know more, before I make any more statements on this - but rumors have been out for a while....


----------



## TK (Dec 19, 2011)

little water said:


> Don't bet on that . As this part 576 69 23-01 Engine diagnostic tool cost more then 300.00 and not available till 2/27/12 If part of the AT systems fails, this is what needed to find the bad part.
> Many years back Jonsered tried something like this on a 2051 or close to that number. They did not make many of them. Yes I know times have changed but this is still a chain saw not a car. I think chainsaws have it bit rougher then a car do when it comes to use.
> I am a little old school and would go with the new 372xp over this saw too hard too part with my screw driver



I take it then you've researched the AutoTune and know how it works and it is diagnosed/repaired? The cost of the diagnostic tool is just what it is, and probably more in reason than let's say, a crankcase splitter that only fits certain models and is priced over $100?? AutoTune is the future and will be plugged into on a regular basis as saws come in for service. It's datalogging capabilities are fantastic and I'm more than looking forward to working with itover the next person's word. Run the saw for a while, you'll forget you even had a screwdriver.


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 19, 2011)

TK said:


> I take it then you've researched the AutoTune and know how it works and it is diagnosed/repaired? The cost of the diagnostic tool is just what it is, and probably more in reason than let's say, a crankcase splitter that only fits certain models and is priced over $100?? AutoTune is the future and will be plugged into on a regular basis as saws come in for service. It's datalogging capabilities are fantastic and I'm more than looking forward to working with itover the next person's word. Run the saw for a while, you'll forget you even had a screwdriver.



Husqvarna Autotune saw's are just flat out awesome IMHO.


----------



## husky562xp (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi,
This is my first post though I've been lurking here for a while:msp_smile::msp_smile:

First of all I want to thank all of you for your lively and informative debate, especially a big thanks to 2stroked2smoke for getting all his photos, videos and first hand experience out to all of us so fast.

Thanks to you guys (or perhaps no thanks) I just came home with a beautiful 562XP. For the last 10 days I had been following 
2S2S"s Ebay journey and I was waiting for him to get the saw, use it and to report back to the forum.

My dealer in NH actually received the saws last Friday but I waited through the weekend so I could hear what you guys had to say about it.


I'm a homeowner with 15 acres of wooded land and I cut about 6 - 8 cords a year. I've been doing it with my 353 but finally decided to go with a bigger saw . 

$600 was my budget and I was all set to buy the 555 because in reality a 562XP is more saw than I need. Having said that for the $80 I couldn't resist having an XP - sorry. I also looked at the 465 Rancher but then I figured for $90 more I can get a 555 then for $80 more...

Anyway I just used it for about 30 minutes with a 20 " bar and it's a very robust saw, it's balance is nice thought a tad nose heavy.

The lack of gyro forces is very nice, the saw is quite stable.

Tomorrow I should be able to get out and use it for 4 or 5 hours so I'll have some better info to provide.

Again thank you all for this great informative forum, I hope that this newbie layperson landowner will be able to add to it.


Please keep in mind that I'm a homeowner with all of my experience my 353 and old 141.


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 19, 2011)

husky562xp said:


> Hi,
> This is my first post though I've been lurking here for a while:msp_smile::msp_smile:
> 
> First of all I want to thank all of you for your lively and informative debate, especially a big thanks to 2stroked2smoke for getting all his photos, videos and first hand experience out to all of us so fast.
> ...



Cool username! LOL, I'll send ya some 562 rep tomorrow......Congrats on the new 562XP. BTW, did you notice the rev boost feature?


----------



## sparks66 (Dec 19, 2011)

husky562xp said:


> Hi,
> This is my first post though I've been lurking here for a while:msp_smile::msp_smile:
> 
> First of all I want to thank all of you for your lively and informative debate, especially a big thanks to 2stroked2smoke for getting all his photos, videos and first hand experience out to all of us so fast.
> ...





MacLaren said:


> Cool username! LOL, I'll send ya some 562 rep tomorrow......Congrats on the new 562XP. BTW, did you notice the rev boost feature?




The more feedback the better.....Thanks.....Hope you enjoy the new saw....


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 19, 2011)

looks like the exhaust duration is 153, trans is 131. 11 degrees of blowdown. Don't wanna take off the intake yet. Muffler mod sounds awesome! I'll get a video soon.


----------



## mweba (Dec 19, 2011)

One post and the man's maxed out on rep! Holy #$&^


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 19, 2011)

It only takes two shots from someone over 100 mil to max it out.


----------



## mweba (Dec 19, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> It only takes two shots from someone over 100 mil to max it out.



I know. Someday I'll be famous


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 19, 2011)

No more restriction.


----------



## huskydude (Dec 19, 2011)

husky562xp said:


> Hi,
> This is my first post though I've been lurking here for a while:msp_smile::msp_smile:
> 
> First of all I want to thank all of you for your lively and informative debate, especially a big thanks to 2stroked2smoke for getting all his photos, videos and first hand experience out to all of us so fast.
> ...



I was just at my local ####ty dealer(manchester) and inquired about it with the parts counter girl. She had to ask someone who wouldnt even come out from hiding even though there was a potential customer. Place has no interest any time I go in there to sell you anything and act like they are doing you a favor. Anyway they said "any day".

Where in NH are you?


----------



## husky562xp (Dec 19, 2011)

Didn't really notice the revboost or lack thereof, tomorrow I'll focus more on that.

I know what you mean about the MHT dealer, try calling Concord.

It's great seeing the saw in various stages of disaassembly. Thank you 2S2S for your time and trouble.

Thnx Mac


----------



## husky562xp (Dec 19, 2011)

The decal on the pull start cover shows the model number and "autotune". Revboost isn't printed on the saw anywhere that I can see.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok. Couldn't stand it, I broke out the newly modified 562xp and the video camera. The video is in the headlights of the tracker. This saw sounds so good now. It has a nice crisp pop at idle now. It was running a little rich at first and then found it's mixture and cuts real strong now. I noticed a very nice nice increase in power with the muffler mod.
20100518083934.mp4 video by scootergoodwrench - Photobucket


----------



## Dill (Dec 19, 2011)

Which Concord dealer?


----------



## almondgt (Dec 19, 2011)

Have to admit that 562xp doesn't skip a beat, sounds good and appears to be very comfortable with a 20" bar. Bothers me to see a brand new muffler hacked up........ but you do what you have to do. Will probably make a bid difference in the longevity of the saw as well. Good work!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 20, 2011)

husky562xp said:


> The decal on the pull start cover shows the model number and "autotune". Revboost isn't printed on the saw anywhere that I can see.



Not on my 560xpg either, but I am not sure it ever was on any of them......


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 20, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Not on my 560xpg either, but I am not sure it ever was on any of them......



It doesn't look like it was on the stickers, judged on the 2011-06 IPLs. Also the coil is the same in those IPLs between the 560 and 562, but different on the 555 (as expected). I guess the big question is if the re-introduced US 562xp has a different coil........:msp_confused:

Where is Spike and TK - maybe busy with new 562s?


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 20, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> It doesn't look like it was on the stickers, judged on the 2011-06 IPLs. Also the coil is the same in those IPLs between the 560 and 562, but different on the 555 (as expected). I guess the big question is if the re-introduced US 562xp has a different coil........:msp_confused:
> 
> Where is Spike and TK - maybe busy with new 562s?



Bob may know something tomorrow. The guys at Husqvarna are taking him out to dinner tonight.


----------



## TK (Dec 20, 2011)

Mine have been shipped, I'll see them today or tomorrow. 


The last ones I had said RevBoost on them, I'll have to check the pictures. Pretty sure I remember that, though.


----------



## TK (Dec 20, 2011)

Just had another birthday, and it shows.... 

No RevBoost on the starter cover.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 20, 2011)

TK said:


> Just had another birthday, and it shows....
> 
> No RevBoost on the starter cover.




1. Happy Birthday.

2. _RevBoost_ is still listed as a feature for this saw in the specs for it on the Husqvarna USA web page.

Philbert


----------



## TK (Dec 20, 2011)

Fortunately I was smart enough to take a picture of the coil on the original 






We'll see if the part numbers are any different....


----------



## TK (Dec 20, 2011)

Going kinda nuts with all the posts here, oh well. The IPL hasn't been updated since the original was released in April.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 20, 2011)

TK said:


> Mine have been shipped, I'll see them today or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> The last ones I had said RevBoost on them, I'll have to check the pictures. Pretty sure I remember that, though.



Not according to your original pictures; Link.

Also, the RevBoost is still mentioned on all the Husky websites I have looked up today, including the US one.


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 20, 2011)

TK said:


> Fortunately I was smart enough to take a picture of the coil on the original
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good job man!!


----------



## albert (Dec 20, 2011)

It's a shame Husqvarna shot themselves in the foot with theses saws.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 20, 2011)

My coil part number is 506492802E. FWIW


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 20, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> My coil part number is 506492802E. FWIW



Your saw has rev boost?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 20, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> My coil part number is 506492802E. FWIW



That's the same as the first one TK had (the one that was called back). But the letter after the number is not the same - E vs. A.

It may be time I have a look at my 560xpg......

Edit, I did - Same as Yours, and E suffix, not A.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 20, 2011)

All the "codes" on mine is 

506 49 28-02 E.
2011 W35 D
DM61 810 211 02
and 810 211 02 on the white sticker.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 20, 2011)

Went to a Husqnarna dealer today to look at one.

Got that "look", they had to go to the Husqvarna site to see what I was talking about.

The old fella did give me a price of $780 for a 372 though.

I believe it is old stock (not xtorque)


----------



## jthusky55 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a 562 that has rev boost and the coil ends with an E, the new ones end with an A as we've seen now and they don't have revboost. The prototype I had over a year ago had the revboost too. Too bad, seems like a good feature on the ones that i hav tried. Still an awesome saw just the same.


----------



## Dill (Dec 20, 2011)

Good its not just me. I just stopped at the tractor dealer in town. 5....5.....5 ? Nope, we have plenty of 455s, not sure where ya heard there is a "new" saw coming out.


----------



## TK (Dec 20, 2011)

jthusky55 said:


> I have a 562 that has rev boost and the coil ends with an E, the new ones end with an A as we've seen now and they don't have revboost. The prototype I had over a year ago had the revboost too. Too bad, seems like a good feature on the ones that i hav tried. Still an awesome saw just the same.



These guys are saying their's also have the E.


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 20, 2011)

jthusky55 said:


> I have a 562 that has rev boost and the coil ends with an E, the new ones end with an A as we've seen now and they don't have revboost. The prototype I had over a year ago had the revboost too. Too bad, seems like a good feature on the ones that i hav tried. Still an awesome saw just the same.



Gotcha. Ok then, that takes care of that then. To me the rev boost was a key selling point over the 555. W/out im just not so sure the 562 will be worth all the extra dough......


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 20, 2011)

I went to get a bar for the 555 and the dealer never heard of it either. They kept saying 455. I wish I had the saw with me so they could have seen it. Maybe they don't pay attention to any bulletins or something.


----------



## TK (Dec 20, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Gotcha. Ok then, that takes care of that then. To me the rev boost was a key selling point over the 555. W/out im just not so sure the 562 will be worth all the extra dough......



No different than a 365 vs. 372. Just a power/filter difference. Well, a bar mount difference in this case too - with the possible oiler upgrade, who knows. The list price difference between the 555 and 562 is actually smaller, should be easier to go with the bigger saw.....


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 20, 2011)

TK said:


> No different than a 365 vs. 372. Just a power/filter difference. Well, a bar mount difference in this case too - with the possible oiler upgrade, who knows. The list price difference between the 555 and 562 is actually smaller, should be easier to go with the bigger saw.....



who am I kiddin, Ill buy a dang 562 and i know it lol......


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 20, 2011)

TK said:


> No different than a 365 vs. 372. Just a power/filter difference. Well, a bar mount difference in this case too - with the possible oiler upgrade, who knows. The list price difference between the 555 and 562 is actually smaller, should be easier to go with the bigger saw.....



TK, do you see the 562xp's listed as a 3/4 wrap? That would be really cool......


----------



## TK (Dec 20, 2011)

Nope, further down the road I imagine. For that size saw, it's probably not top on their list of priorities. They have 545/550xp's, T540xp's, and other more important things to deal with. That's how I would rationalize it, not sure how true but I can't imagine they care much about offering the 3/4 wrap at this point on a 60cc saw.


----------



## TK (Dec 20, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I went to get a bar for the 555 and the dealer never heard of it either. They kept saying 455. I wish I had the saw with me so they could have seen it. Maybe they don't pay attention to any bulletins or something.



I would have just as soon played dumb if anyone asked about a 562 :msp_confused: But the 555 is just dying to get off my shelf and there's no denying its existence here!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 20, 2011)

jthusky55 said:


> I have a 562 that has rev boost and the coil ends with an E, the new ones end with an A as we've seen now and they don't have revboost. The prototype I had over a year ago had the revboost too. Too bad, seems like a good feature on the ones that i hav tried. Still an awesome saw just the same.



Imo it is too early to conclude with that - and *do we really know *that the RevBoost is in the coil at all - just asking! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Now, I want to know what it says on the coil of TK's new 562xp.........


----------



## TK (Dec 20, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Imo it is too early to conclude with that - and *do we really know *that the RevBoost is in the coil at all - just asking! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Now, I want to know what it says on the coil of TK's new 562xp.........



The new coils are digital, and with the rev limiter being built into them I would find it hard to believe that RevBoost would be controlled anywhere else. Oh well, we shall see.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 20, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> TK, do you see the 562xp's listed as a 3/4 wrap? That would be really cool......



It has been in the IPL all the time, and the question has been asked before.....


----------



## TK (Dec 20, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> It has been in the IPL all the time, and the question has been asked before.....



It may be in there as an added option, an extra part to order if you want that model, but probably no XPW model available persay. Time will tell, gotta get the regular versions out there without any issues first!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 20, 2011)

TK said:


> No different than a 365 vs. 372. Just a power/filter difference. Well, a bar mount difference in this case too - with the possible oiler upgrade, who knows. The list price difference between the 555 and 562 is actually smaller, should be easier to go with the bigger saw.....



The HD filter on the 372xp really is just an option, but it looks like Husky USA have standardized it in the US.


----------



## huskydude (Dec 20, 2011)

Dill said:


> Good its not just me. I just stopped at the tractor dealer in town. 5....5.....5 ? Nope, we have plenty of 455s, not sure where ya heard there is a "new" saw coming out.



Manchester has it but they suck. I think it was at the Concord one the previous poster mentioned.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 20, 2011)

TK said:


> It may be in there as an added option, an extra part to order if you want that model, but probably no XPW model available persay. Time will tell, gotta get the regular versions out there without any issues first!



:agree2:


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 20, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> It has been in the IPL all the time, and the question has been asked before.....



LOL,...So?


----------



## taplinhill (Dec 20, 2011)

It will be interesting to see how the 2260 comes through.
Can anyone translate the Jonsered website that has the 2260 and see if it has rev boost or whatever they will call it?


----------



## taplinhill (Dec 20, 2011)

taplinhill said:


> It will be interesting to see how the 2260 comes through.
> Can anyone translate the Jonsered website that has the 2260 and see if it has rev boost or whatever they will call it?



Answered my own question.
The 2260 is listed as having "Carb Control" and "Peak Pulse".


----------



## TK (Dec 20, 2011)

I think there's a google option to translate the whole site for you. I've never used it but now might be a good time to try!


----------



## TK (Dec 20, 2011)

taplinhill said:


> Answered my own question.
> The 2260 is listed as having "Carb Control" and "Peak Pulse".



Question is - is the 2260 equal to the 560 or 562? The 560 is rumored to never have lost the revboost. I don't believe the 562 has, but it has been said that it doesn't have it.


----------



## taplinhill (Dec 20, 2011)

From what I have seen, it matches the 560XP a little better, but time will tell.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 20, 2011)

The 3/4 wrap is the only plus for the 555 over the 562 to me. I think the 555 is a good saw but with all these problems and no wrap I'll stick with the 70cc saws.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 20, 2011)

TK said:


> Question is - is the 2260 equal to the 560 or 562? The 560 is rumored to never have lost the revboost. I don't believe the 562 has, but it has been said that it doesn't have it.



I don't believe it before I see some proper evidence either! :smile2:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 20, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> The 3/4 wrap is the only plus for the 555 over the 562 to me. I think the 555 is a good saw but with all these problems and no wrap I'll stick with the 70cc saws.



The wrap handlebar is listed for the 562xp, and none of the others - but I can see no reason it won't fit them all. :smile2:


----------



## J.Walker (Dec 20, 2011)

taplinhill said:


> Answered my own question.
> The 2260 is listed as having "Carb Control" and "Peak Pulse".





If the 2260 matches the 560 with the small bar mount. I'm sold!



.


----------



## huskydude (Dec 20, 2011)

So, I gotta say it, if one cant even tell if "revboost" works, wtf is the big deal about it?


----------



## jthusky55 (Dec 20, 2011)

jthusky55 said:


> I have a 562 that has rev boost and the coil ends with an E, the new ones end with an A as we've seen now and they don't have revboost. The prototype I had over a year ago had the revboost too. Too bad, seems like a good feature on the ones that i hav tried. Still an awesome saw just the same.



The 562 I have with revboost has a distinct change in rpm when held wide open. It skips off the rev limiter and then comes down to a lower rpm . If you have run both with and without it is easy to distinguish, especially when you run one right after the other. Maybe i'll swap the coils tomorrow to see if it is in the coil.


----------



## TK (Dec 20, 2011)

huskydude said:


> So, I gotta say it, if one cant even tell if "revboost" works, wtf is the big deal about it?



It's a subtle difference. I thought something was wrong with the saw at first until I realized what it was. It's pretty slick when you get used to it. It was tough switching back to the 365 after running the 562 for a while.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 20, 2011)

One thing about it, it's sharp looking. Glad they finally started copying Stihl with the two tone scheme. otstir:

I'd love to try one out. I love 60cc saws and If they are stronger than a 362 then they are the ticket. Only problem to me is that price. 739?  I paid like, 6 more bucks for my NEW 372XP-dub. The price just doesnt make sense to me. I think they'd make a killing with a good 679 price tag. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> One thing about it, it's sharp looking. Glad they finally started copying Stihl with the two tone scheme. otstir:
> 
> I'd love to try one out. I love 60cc saws and If they are stronger than a 362 then they are the ticket. Only problem to me is that price. 739?  I paid like, 6 more bucks for my NEW 372XP-dub. The price just doesnt make sense to me. I think they'd make a killing with a good 679 price tag. :msp_thumbup:



I paid $709 for my XPW w/ 24" bar and chain OTD. I dont like the price tag of the 562, but am ready to get my hands on one.


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 20, 2011)

I paid 725.00 for my 390xp. But ya can't really go by what I paid and what other people have paid for saws that have been out for a while. List on a 390xp and 372 are more than a 562.
The 562 just came out.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 20, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> One thing about it, it's sharp looking. Glad they finally started copying Stihl with the two tone scheme. otstir:
> 
> I'd love to try one out. I love 60cc saws and If they are stronger than a 362 then they are the ticket. Only problem to me is that price. 739?  I paid like, 6 more bucks for my NEW 372XP-dub. The price just doesnt make sense to me. I think they'd make a killing with a good 679 price tag. :msp_thumbup:



By the time the EPA is done with Stihl and Husky, the only thing different will be the paint, lol....... PS, the #### in the pot is cool. Then we can close the chainsaw forum altogether, :biggrin:


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 20, 2011)

I've played with my 562 some more and the rpms go really high for just a second then settle right back into a fourstroke. I don't see the advantage of it at all. The saw revs real quick now with the new muffler mod, and zips off the smaller limbs great. I'm here to tell you guys this is a great saw. I don't have one regret spending the money for it.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 20, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> One thing about it, it's sharp looking. Glad they finally started copying Stihl with the two tone scheme. otstir:
> 
> I'd love to try one out. I love 60cc saws and If they are stronger than a 362 then they are the ticket. Only problem to me is that price. 739?  I paid like, 6 more bucks for my NEW 372XP-dub. The price just doesnt make sense to me. I think they'd make a killing with a good 679 price tag. :msp_thumbup:





procarbine2k1 said:


> I paid $709 for my XPW w/ 24" bar and chain OTD. I dont like the price tag of the 562, but am ready to get my hands on one.





MacLaren said:


> I paid 725.00 for my 390xp. But ya can't really go by what I paid and what other people have paid for saws that have been out for a while. List on a 390xp and 372 are more than a 562.
> The 562 just came out.



Well, you guys got great prices on those saws, well below retail. :msp_smile:

Give it some time and the dealers will sell the 562xp for less. My dealer lists Huskys about $20 under retail and will usually knock a bit more off.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 20, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> I've played with my 562 some more and the rpms go really high for just a second then settle right back into a fourstroke. I don't see the advantage of it at all. The saw revs real quick now with the new muffler mod, and zips off the smaller limbs great. I'm here to tell you guys this is a great saw. I don't have one regret spending the money for it.



Sounds good man! Also sounds like it has 'Rev Boost', but like you I don't see the need...

Can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 21, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> I've played with my 562 some more and the rpms go really high for just a second then settle right back into a fourstroke. I don't see the advantage of it at all. The saw revs real quick now with the new muffler mod, and zips off the smaller limbs great. I'm here to tell you guys this is a great saw. I don't have one regret spending the money for it.



The point is throttle responce, and for limbing. :smile2:


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 21, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The point is throttle responce, and for limbing. :smile2:



I limb with a 143 sometimes.

Of course we seldom do Conifers around here.


----------



## albert (Dec 21, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The point is throttle responce, and for limbing. :smile2:



You might be right, but I thought it just raised the limited rpm for a few seconds every time the throttle is opened, for faster limbing. For the price the 562's are listed for, it would be a shame if they removed that feature without lowering the price.


----------



## Raket (Dec 21, 2011)

*560xp*

I know this is a 562 thread, but as a really close relative, and as there has been discussion over this model too, will send a link to a clip of a 560 in action. Koneviesti : Husqvarna 560 The 560xp was tested by this finnish machinery/equipment magazine, and this is their clip. It's narrated finnish.. Sorry! They are just telling the basic and known facts about the saw. The test team tached the saw having over 15 000 rpm! At the time of their test the saw did have the revboost, and they liked it with thick branches, but thought it being a bit needless for thin ones. The one i tested few weeks ago didn't have the feature, or then i didn't noticed it from my enthusiasm! :smile2: Hmmm.. Seems like i will be getting my Jonsered 2260 WH by february.


----------



## TK (Dec 21, 2011)

False alarm, I was in a hurry and didn't read the whole invoice. Credit memo for the ones I sent back. Still gonna be a wait here. Oh well don't really care at this point in the season.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 21, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> I limb with a 143 sometimes.
> 
> Of course we seldom do Conifers around here.



Neither do I, but most birches have a lot of limbs! :smile2:


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 21, 2011)

Had to order some parts today, pick them up tomorrow so I asked if they had the 562xp in yet, no love! Been nice to have seen one in the flesh.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 21, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> Had to order some parts today, pick them up tomorrow so I asked if they had the 562xp in yet, no love! Been nice to have seen one in the flesh.



Finally there are a worthy replacement for the 262xp! :msp_wink:


----------



## TK (Dec 21, 2011)

Oil tank capacity is slightly higher in the 562 over the 560/555, almost insignificant to say the least. 7% increase in size.
On the other hand, the oil pump IS of a higher capacity - 20% higher. 

They list both XP/XPG at 12.6lbs. We know one weighs more than the other. List it high or list it low?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 21, 2011)

TK said:


> Oil tank capacity is slightly higher in the 562 over the 560/555, almost insignificant to say the least. 7% increase in size.
> On the other hand, the oil pump IS of a higher capacity - 20% higher.
> 
> They list both XP/XPG at 12.6lbs. We know one weighs more than the other. List it high or list it low?



Looks like the xpg number is low, but I have seen the xp listed at 12.5 and 12.57 on the public US site.


----------



## TK (Dec 21, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Finally there are a worthy replacement for the 262xp! :msp_wink:



Don't jump to any conclusions just yet 
So far it's only worthy on paper.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 21, 2011)

My dealer said they had 562s' ordered and were expecting them any day now.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 21, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Finally there are a worthy replacement for the 262xp! :msp_wink:



LOL. Sawtroll: the ultimate 562xp cheerleader.:wave:

What do you think of the sideways balance of the 562 -vs- the 346 xp? From specs, of course. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 24, 2011)

Well guys I ran the 562 some more over the last few days and started to notice a hesitation after the saw warmed up good. If you went to wide open throttle the saw would bog for just a second and go. In the wood it had plenty of power but just had an annoying little hesitation when you revved the engine. It bothered me enough that I pulled the carb and dissassembled. The electronic metering block just bolts on to the side of the carb were the mixture screws normally are. The rest of the barb is the same as every other carb I've taken apart. The saw felt like it was running a little lean on acceleration to me so I tryed what Terry Syd suggested. I took out the spring that pushs the needle into the seat and replaced it with a shorter weaker spring from another carb. Reassembled the saw and took it out for a test run. So far so good. It removed all the hesitation after it warmed up. I did notice that the spring I took out was a lot longer than than the spring that I took out of the 357xp donor carb.[ didn't want to cut the factory spring in case this didn't work]. 
Anyway, just letting you guys know. Merry christmas!


----------



## deye223 (Dec 24, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Finally there are a worthy replacement for the 262xp! :msp_wink:



i had a 262XP for 9 years best thing i ever did was sell it and buy a MS460 must admit it did keep me fit about 10 to 15 pulls to start the bloody thing no matter how you tuned it but it did cut about 50 to 60 cubic meters of hard wood a year:eek2:


----------



## Terry Syd (Dec 24, 2011)

Good stuff. When you drop the POP you usually need to reset the H & L speed needles, with the AutoTune you will just have to run it hard in some wood for the computer to reset.

EDIT: You didn't happen to notice or measure the size of the venturi while you had it apart did you? The reason I ask is that the carb is a C1M and is the same carb on the 445/450 and the 570/576. The only differences are the venturi size.

The 445/450 has the 11mm venturi and the 570/576 has the 13.5mm venturi. I expect that the 562 is running something like a 12-12.5mm venturi.

I'm running the bigger 570 carb on my 450. The 555/560/562 may be suitable for a carb upgrade to the larger 13.5mm carb.

You said the tuning block bolted on the side of the carb. Is the carb the same as a conventional carb or are there some extra holes for mounting bolts. If it is a standard carb, you can pick up the 570 carb for about $60.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 24, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> LOL. Sawtroll: the ultimate 562xp cheerleader.:wave:
> 
> What do you think of the sideways balance of the 562 -vs- the 346 xp? From specs, of course. :hmm3grin2orange:



My 560xpg is the first 60cc saw I have held that is really good in that department, and much better than some 50cc saws from other brands! :big_smile:

Fits really well along with the 346xp!

The 562xp isn't here, and I would have taken the 560 anyway!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 24, 2011)

TK said:


> Don't jump to any conclusions just yet
> So far it's only worthy on paper.



Surely! :smile2:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 24, 2011)

TK said:


> Question is - is the 2260 equal to the 560 or 562? The 560 is rumored to never have lost the revboost. I don't believe the 562 has, but it has been said that it doesn't have it.



The 2260 looks like it has the low filter of the 560xp, but I don't have a clue about the bar mount pattern so far.......:smile2:


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 24, 2011)

Terry Syd said:


> Good stuff. When you drop the POP you usually need to reset the H & L speed needles, with the AutoTune you will just have to run it hard in some wood for the computer to reset.
> 
> EDIT: You didn't happen to notice or measure the size of the venturi while you had it apart did you? The reason I ask is that the carb is a C1M and is the same carb on the 445/450 and the 570/576. The only differences are the venturi size.
> 
> ...



The carb tuning block has three mounting screws. There are three passages between the carb body and the tuning block. The air passages for the x-torq run under the carb instead of over the carb. I'm sorry but I didn't measure the venturi. If I take it off again I'll measure it.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 24, 2011)

Terry Syd said:


> Good stuff. When you drop the POP you usually need to reset the H & L speed needles, with the AutoTune *you will just have to run it hard in some wood for the computer to reset.*...... .



The user manual tells us to do that to set the AutoTune, so no mystery! :smile2:


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 24, 2011)

I put the timing wheel on the 555 today. I didn't get the intake as I didn't have time to get it all apart with company coming over earlier.

102° exhaust 
115° transfers


----------



## DDALE (Dec 24, 2011)

*Run my new 562xp today*

i got new saw last night ran it today three tanks it will give my 266se a run for the money i am impressed thanks to all for great posts on this saw. using a 16 in. bar sorry no pics yet had saw ordered for a yr. lower mich. dealer got 2 saws in both sold


----------



## Raket (Dec 25, 2011)

*2260*



SawTroll said:


> The 2260 looks like it has the low filter of the 560xp, but I don't have a clue about the bar mount pattern so far.......:smile2:



This is what i found from Austrian Jonsered site, seems like at least EU version is .325. according to the info under "artikelnummer", 18" .325 could be standard at least in Austria. There's no price yet, but it'll be around 1000 euro, at least what my dealer said.


----------



## Showme (Dec 25, 2011)

DDALE said:


> i got new saw last night ran it today three tanks it will give my 266se a run for the money i am impressed thanks to all for great posts on this saw. using a 16 in. bar sorry no pics yet had saw ordered for a yr. lower mich. dealer got 2 saws in both sold



Nice, I picked mine up Thursday and haven't even had time to start it. I really like the way it feels in my hands though. I put a 20" Techlite bar on it.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 25, 2011)

Raket said:


> This is what i found from Austrian Jonsered site, seems like at least EU version is .325. according to the info under "artikelnummer", 18" .325 could be standard at least in Austria. There's no price yet, but it'll be around 1000 euro, at least what my dealer said.



OK, if they come with .325, they likely have the small bar mount, and is the 560xp. :msp_biggrin:

*Edit;* If you look a bit furter into it, the site actually states that the saw take the small mount bars! 

Now it is beer time!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 25, 2011)

Showme said:


> Nice, I picked mine up Thursday and haven't even had time to start it. I really like the way it feels in my hands though. I put a 20" Techlite bar on it.



Excellent choise on that saw! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## thomas72 (Dec 25, 2011)

I would like to know. How is the 562xp and 560xp an improvement over the 570,575,576 designs? I know the previous designs did not survive well around my area and as a result loggers will not touch them. I would really like to hear that Husqvarna improved the design, but a lot of folks are very questionable around here including me.


----------



## Raket (Dec 25, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> OK, if they come with .325, they likely have the small bar mount, and is the 560xp. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> *Edit;* If you look a bit furter into it, the site actually states that the saw take the small mount bars!
> 
> Now it is beer time!



Yep! "kleine schwertbefestigung"! So it's a 560 then! And yes, it's beer o' clock!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 25, 2011)

thomas72 said:


> I would like to know. How is the 562xp and 560xp an improvement over the 570,575,576 designs? I know the previous designs did not survive well around my area and as a result loggers will not touch them. I would really like to hear that Husqvarna improved the design, but a lot of folks are very questionable around here including me.



Evolution goes forward, the 560 etc are second generation strato saws, that are lighter than their (non -strato) predesessors, despite they also have auto-tune. I know there were some issues with the early 575s, but I believe that stage was passed some years ago....:msp_unsure:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 25, 2011)

Raket said:


> Yep! "kleine schwertbefestigung"! So it's a 560 then! And yes, it's beer o' clock!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 25, 2011)

J.Walker said:


> If the 2260 matches the 560 with the small bar mount. I'm sold!
> 
> 
> 
> .



It does, according to the Austrian website! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Philbert (Dec 25, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> . . If they are stronger than a 362 then they are the ticket.





usmarinekurt said:


> After no rev boost and the weight i dont see it to be such a slam dunk over a 362.



Does anyone have the ability to run the Husqvarna 562 side-by-side with the STIHL MS 362?

Thee specs seem pretty close, aside from the auto tune.

Philbert


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 25, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Does anyone have the ability to run the Husqvarna 562 side-by-side with the STIHL MS 362?
> 
> Thee specs seem pretty close, aside from the auto tune.
> 
> Philbert



Not really, but I saw a vid some months ago with a 560xp vs. a MS362 - the 560 outcut the 362 with a wide margin - but there was no info on the cutting attachments or anything else really......


----------



## Raket (Dec 26, 2011)

*The vid*

Here's the clip, Husqvarna auto tune vs Stihl - YouTube to bad it doesn't have any info of the chains etc.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 26, 2011)

Raket said:


> Here's the clip, Husqvarna auto tune vs Stihl - YouTube to bad it doesn't have any info of the chains etc.



Thanks!

Video is labeled "Nieuwe husqvarna 560 auto tune vs Stihl ms362"

Of course, these race type tests don't tell everything - some operators are more aggressive, older/newer saws, etc. At least they switched ends of the log!

I would like to hear from users who have tried both saws: which feels better balanced, which is smoother, etc.

Philbert


----------



## sunfish (Dec 26, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Video is labeled "Nieuwe husqvarna 560 auto tune vs Stihl ms362"
> 
> ...


Phil,
My dealer has Husky and Stihl, I compared the 555 (same size/weight as the 560xp) to the 357xp, ms261 and ms362. It was definitely smaller and lighter than the ms362, was closer to the ms261. It's about the same size as the 357, but a bit longer and lighter and seems slimmer. Balance felt great and better than the others. That said, I have not run one yet, or a ms362.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 26, 2011)

Raket said:


> Here's the clip, Husqvarna auto tune vs Stihl - YouTube to bad it doesn't have any info of the chains etc.



Yes, that's the one I was thinking of! :msp_smile:


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Dec 26, 2011)

Got to put another couple tanks through the 562 today. Cutting Elm today. Did a lot of limbing. This is where the 562 outshined the 357. It really zips off the limbs quick. I'm really liking this saw. unfortunately all the paint is coming off the muffler and it sustained a dent today. The chain grabbed and pulled the muffler into a knot that was sticking out. I think I'll put the 28" bar on next and cut up the stump. I'll try to get a video of it when I do. I think the saw will have enough power to pull it. We'll all see when I video it. Later!


----------



## MNBobcat (Dec 26, 2011)

I've only got a little less than two tanks ran through the 562. Its nowhere near broke-in yet. But so far the MS361 feels like it has a stronger motor. 

The 562 cuts dramatically better than the MS361, though. I'm not sure but it may be cutting a narrower kerf.

I think when the 562 is broke-in that it will easily spank the MS361. It just feels like there is a lot of motor there waiting to be unleashed - everything is pretty tight yet.


----------



## Terry Syd (Dec 26, 2011)

A simple mod to unleash some power is to match the intake timing to the strato timing. Depending upon the piston construction, you may not even have to port the jug to do it, just trim the back of the piston until the intake opens the same time as the strato ports.

CAVEAT: The strato timing is determined by the cutaway on the side of the piston. The strato port opens when the cutaway appears over the bottom of the transfer port. Some people have made the mistake of thinking the stato timing is determined by the opening at the back of the cylinder. It's not, the opening at the back of the cylinder must open much sooner so that when the cutaway peeks over the bottom of the transfer port the cutaway is already open for flow.


----------



## WhiteHavenFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks to another member here (bassontap), who was lucky enough to find a couple 562's near me, I hustled out the day before Christmas Eve and picked up my minty fresh present to myself. Yesterday I finally got the chance to run her in a nasty red oak that seemed worthy of the 562. Unfortunately since the excitement got the best of me, I didn't think to record any video. This oak was about 28" wide at the base and I only had a 20" blade to start with. I really cant express how impressed I was with the ergonomics of this saw. The balance is so even, the saw frequently tipped on its side when I put it on the ground while running. The power is instantly there and once in the cut, it just pulls you right in. What a torque monster for a 60cc saw. I even found myself "one handing it" while bucking some of the larger pieces. The saw just does all the work for you. I didn't notice any revboost feature when limbing. Cant really say that I would need it though as most of my limbing is done with a smaller saw. The smaller limbs zipped off just as quick as I was moving the saw so I actually had to slow down my movements. Overall I was quite impressed with the handling and power delivery of this saw. I had all but forgotten the posts about nickle and diming the weight specs after 5 minutes of handling it. By the end of the day I had only used a tank and a half of fuel on a 3/4 cord tree. High RPM's just aren't necessary most of the time so the fuel consumption was up. Id have to say if I cut the same tree with the 359, I would have spent near 3 tanks of fuel. Not to mention the time I saved bucking. I'm only a couple tanks in so I cant report on anything I didn't like yet. The autotune seems to have it dialed in already. No flat spots and no hesitations like others are reporting. I also run 108 VP fuel mixed a pinch heavier on the oil. I cut about 12-15 cord a season and before this saw came along I constantly bounced back and forth between 4 different saws to do the various tasks. Its safe to say that now all I need to carry out is my little 235 for the limbing and the 562 for everything else. I detected a bit of jealousy in my firewood cutting friend with his box store 450. I had so much on him and every time I looked up he was just watching as I rooster tailed chips into the branches of the nearby pines.  Yeah so she was a little pricey off the shelf but as a firewood guy who primarily cuts hardwood, the saw will have paid for itself after its cut 2 cord of wood so I see it as a most excellent investment. I haven't messed with the muffler yet but maybe this weekend, I will open it up a little bit and see if there is a difference. I dont know whats in that thing yet but from the pics it looks like its rather restrictive.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Jan 1, 2012)

As promised here is a vid of me running the 562 with a 28' bar in a big piece of elm. Seemed to handle it pretty good.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks strong with the 28" on it. Thanks for the video.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 1, 2012)

That video right there answered a LOT of my questions about this saw! Memory fails me, is this the muffler modded one?
It wasn't really fast, wasn't really slow, and never seemed to bog in the cut! Not badmouthing it mind you, I was really wanting to ask, and even happier to see, it run a 28" bar in some decent wood! It did better than I, and I presume many others, thought it would, I am really impressed!
Can I ask a favor and get a rough weight with that bar combo on it, please! No postage scale, just a rough idea.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 1, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Video is labeled "Nieuwe husqvarna 560 auto tune vs Stihl ms362"
> 
> ...



562 spools up quicker and you can push on the saw more than a 362. Down side is 562 is heavier according to my scale. I prefer the handling and balance of the 562. Both are decent saws, but the 562 is easier on my hands vibration wise.


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 1, 2012)

Hmm, the one saw plan is looking more viable every day.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Jan 1, 2012)

sawinredneck said:


> That video right there answered a LOT of my questions about this saw! Memory fails me, is this the muffler modded one?
> It wasn't really fast, wasn't really slow, and never seemed to bog in the cut! Not badmouthing it mind you, I was really wanting to ask, and even happier to see, it run a 28" bar in some decent wood! It did better than I, and I presume many others, thought it would, I am really impressed!
> Can I ask a favor and get a rough weight with that bar combo on it, please! No postage scale, just a rough idea.



Ya this saw has a muffler mod. The chain wasn't the sharpest. I'd already cut a bunch of that elm with it already, and that stuff traps all kinds of trash in the bark. At night it throws sparks when your cutting bad. I thought it handled the bar well though. I wouldn't want it on the saw all the time but for the occasional big tree it would do fine. It cuts awesome with a 24" bar! I don't know what to guess on the saw weight. I already took the bar off and put it back on the xpw. If I had to guess, I'd say it's about 2 lbs lighter than my 372 with the same setup.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! I'm looking for something to replace my modded 046, my broken back doesn't much care for it anymore! 90% plus of the time it would be a 24" saw, the 28" would come out when it absolutely had to, no more!


----------



## weimedog (Jan 1, 2012)

This may sound like a silly question....but as compared to the easiest saw to start you have in your life experience...where does this 562 sit? Would like to know first what the easiest saw was for reference, and second weather the ease of start was number of pulls or how hard you had to pull....reason is I'm looking to radically upgrade my sawing partner's (My bride) saw. She's strong enough to handle a bigger saw...if it will pull over and start easy. Don't want to change the direction of the thread but would like to see a discussion on this 562 about day to day living with it..starting is a part of that in all temps for me...interested in a Red version when they appear.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 1, 2012)

2stroked2smoke said:


> As promised here is a vid of me running the 562 with a 28' bar in a big piece of elm. Seemed to handle it pretty good. .....



It looked good, but I think there was a lot of dust, as opposed to chips - it may be just the lighting, but makes me wonder how sharp that chain really was? :msp_confused:


----------



## Philbert (Jan 1, 2012)

weimedog said:


> Would like to know first what the easiest saw was for reference, and second weather the ease of start was number of pulls or how hard you had to pull....



Not a silly question - hope you don't think my answer is. 

Easiest to start power chainsaw is electric. No pulling, no jerking. One press of the trigger and it is on.

For gas chainsaws, you need to consider size: smaller saws are almost always easier to start because you are pulling against less compression - compression release valves help in larger saws.

STIHL's 'Easy2Start™ System' (on some smaller saws only, I believe) is very easy to start - several easy pulls on the rope 'build up' to turn over the saw, instead of a few, sharp pullls.

Then, of course, is the question of which saw(s) flood more or less easily, if the saw is in tune, is the fuel mix fresh, etc. . . . .

So, not trying to be a smart aleck with my response, but you may need to frame your question a little closer, especially, if you are looking for a certain size, or type, or brand of saw for your bride.

Philbert


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 1, 2012)

weimedog said:


> This may sound like a silly question....but as compared to the easiest saw to start you have in your life experience...where does this 562 sit? Would like to know first what the easiest saw was for reference, and second weather the ease of start was number of pulls or how hard you had to pull....reason is I'm looking to radically upgrade my sawing partner's (My bride) saw. She's strong enough to handle a bigger saw...if it will pull over and start easy. Don't want to change the direction of the thread but would like to see a discussion on this 562 about day to day living with it..starting is a part of that in all temps for me...interested in a Red version when they appear.



Does not sound like a silly question at all. 562 is the easiest starting saw I own, but I do not own a ms362 or ms261- friend does and I think I only started one when they first showed at the dealer- I have no recollection of starting the ms362 or ms261.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Jan 1, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> It looked good, but I think there was a lot of dust, as opposed to chips - it may be just the lighting, but makes me wonder how sharp that chain really was? :msp_confused:



As stated in my last post, The chain wasn't the sharpest. I had cut plenty of that elm before making the video. I ws just rapping up my day and remembered that I hadn't posted a video yet.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Jan 1, 2012)

weimedog said:


> This may sound like a silly question....but as compared to the easiest saw to start you have in your life experience...where does this 562 sit? Would like to know first what the easiest saw was for reference, and second weather the ease of start was number of pulls or how hard you had to pull....reason is I'm looking to radically upgrade my sawing partner's (My bride) saw. She's strong enough to handle a bigger saw...if it will pull over and start easy. Don't want to change the direction of the thread but would like to see a discussion on this 562 about day to day living with it..starting is a part of that in all temps for me...interested in a Red version when they appear.



My 562 starts very easy.One pull hot. My 346xp is the easiest starting saw I own. It only takes about half a pull when it's warmed up. I don't use the compression releases on my saws, and I notice the 562 has a little higher compression than some of my other saws but if you use the compression release that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks like the MS 291 C-BEQ is the largest STIHL offered with the Easy2Start™ System, based on their current listings. You would have to take the tool-less chain adjuster along with it (which I don't like) and the Quickstop Plus additional brake (have never used, but might be OK).

Philbert


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 1, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Looks like the MS 291 C-BEQ is the largest STIHL offered with the Easy2Start™ System, based on their current listings. You would have to take the tool-less chain adjuster along with it (which I don't like) and the Quickstop Plus additional brake (have never used, but might be OK).
> 
> Philbert



+ a good bit of extra weight! :msp_wink:


----------



## Philbert (Jan 1, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> + a good bit of extra weight!



Good point!

Philbert


----------



## little water (Jan 1, 2012)

So how many bought the 562xp Auto tune?
I checked Husqvarna parts server and they are still backed out till 2/10/12
I am going to call them to see what is up. Just need to know if these are available else where
happy new year
Cheers


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 1, 2012)

little water said:


> So how many bought the 562xp Auto tune?
> I checked Husqvarna parts server and they are still backed out till 2/10/12
> I am going to call them to see what is up. Just need to know if these are available else where
> happy new year
> Cheers



just checked web order and the 20" 3/8 .050 p/n 966 57 03-04 is scheduled for 1/2/12


----------



## TK (Jan 1, 2012)

I'll believe it when I see mine come through the door. Which is supposed to be this week. Who knows.


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 1, 2012)

TommySaw said:


> just checked web order and the 20" 3/8 .050 p/n 966 57 03-04 is scheduled for 1/2/12




Are you going to get one?

I'm holding out for a XPG 



.


----------



## little water (Jan 1, 2012)

TommySaw said:


> just checked web order and the 20" 3/8 .050 p/n 966 57 03-04 is scheduled for 1/2/12


I just checked husqvarna part server and got est of 020612
The way things are going this date will be bump back another month or 2


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 1, 2012)

little water said:


> I just checked husqvarna part server and got est of 020612
> The way things are going this date will be bump back another month or 2



I'll know on tues. when I get back to the shop if it gets b/o'd again but in the last week the date has been moving up so I think they're releasing them. Web order is the actual ordering site so I would hope it's the most accurate.


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 1, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> Are you going to get one?
> 
> I'm holding out for a XPG
> 
> ...



yep, we're putting in a handheld order this week so I should have one soon:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## TK (Jan 1, 2012)

TommySaw said:


> I'll know on tues. when I get back to the shop if it gets b/o'd again but in the last week the date has been moving up so I think they're releasing them. Web order is the actual ordering site so I would hope it's the most accurate.



WebOrder is terrible. In my opinion anyway.

It says my order doubled. Some shipping the 6th and the rest on the 12th. I hope it's the 6th and I get one shipment because I certainly don't want double at this point in the season 

It still has some other things that were backordered with an estimated ship date of a month ago. Something shipped back in May and it still shows a backorder of it. Dates are almost always wrong. Descriptions are pretty poor as well.


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 1, 2012)

TK said:


> WebOrder is terrible. In my opinion anyway.
> 
> It says my order doubled. Some shipping the 6th and the rest on the 12th. I hope it's the 6th and I get one shipment because I certainly don't want double at this point in the season
> 
> It still has some other things that were backordered with an estimated ship date of a month ago. Something shipped back in May and it still shows a backorder of it. Dates are almost always wrong. Descriptions are pretty poor as well.



gotta love the backorder system, it just keeps changing, we had a mz5424 on backorder for about a year:hmm3grin2orange: Then the guy who bought it decided he wanted a light kit for it, backordered until sometime next spring


----------



## TK (Jan 1, 2012)

FYI weborder shows 562's in stock and ready to ship. They better be fulfilling previous orders before new ones go out!!!!! 

Still no XPG's listed.


----------



## little water (Jan 1, 2012)

TK said:


> FYI weborder shows 562's in stock and ready to ship. They better be fulfilling previous orders before new ones go out!!!!!
> 
> Still no XPG's listed.



This is really confusing.
Which weorder are you using?
If we are all using the same weborder then the machine is self aware and is messing with us.
I am using the Husqvarna Dealers secure web order site.


----------



## TK (Jan 1, 2012)

little water said:


> This is really confusing.
> Which weorder are you using?
> If we are all using the same weborder then the machine is self aware and is messing with us.
> I am using the Husqvarna Dealers secure web order site.



Dat be da one. I'm in the northeast, could be regional differences. I don't know, I just don't like the system. That's what it showed as of tonight, ready to ship with tomorrows date and a green light, but mine are still waiting for the 6th/12th depending on how it makes up its mind.


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 2, 2012)

TK said:


> Dat be da one. I'm in the northeast, could be regional differences. I don't know, I just don't like the system. That's what it showed as of tonight, ready to ship with tomorrows date and a green light, but mine are still waiting for the 6th/12th depending on how it makes up its mind.



yep ours says the same thing, I know in Stihl we go through Northeast, but I thought Husqvarna was Husqvarna:msp_confused:


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 2, 2012)

little water said:


> This is really confusing.
> Which weorder are you using?
> If we are all using the same weborder then the machine is self aware and is messing with us.
> I am using the Husqvarna Dealers secure web order site.



I'm pretty sure it is messing with us cuz tomorrow is a holiday so prbly won't ship til tues.


----------



## Raket (Jan 2, 2012)

*Jonsered 2260*

Seems like there's something going on with Jonsered 2260, as it has disappeared from their Austrian website! Maybe they are painting them orange and selling as Husqvarna 561xp!? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Showme (Jan 2, 2012)

weimedog said:


> This may sound like a silly question....but as compared to the easiest saw to start you have in your life experience...where does this 562 sit? Would like to know first what the easiest saw was for reference, and second weather the ease of start was number of pulls or how hard you had to pull....reason is I'm looking to radically upgrade my sawing partner's (My bride) saw. She's strong enough to handle a bigger saw...if it will pull over and start easy. Don't want to change the direction of the thread but would like to see a discussion on this 562 about day to day living with it..starting is a part of that in all temps for me...interested in a Red version when they appear.



John Deere CS62 (Efco)


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 2, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> Are you going to get one?
> 
> I'm holding out for a XPG
> 
> ...



...or the 2260WH! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 2, 2012)

Raket said:


> Seems like there's something going on with Jonsered 2260, as it has disappeared from their Austrian website! Maybe they are painting them orange and selling as Husqvarna 561xp!? :hmm3grin2orange:



Well, the 560xp and xpg is safely here, so no need for a 561xp....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Raket (Jan 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Well, the 560xp and xpg is safely here, so no need for a 561xp....:biggrinbounce2:



Yeah, and if the 2260wh ain't showing here till end of march, i'm getting 560xpg for sure, that much it impressed me when i had one for a test drive! Meanwhile waiting for the 2260, i made a little muffler mod to my trusty 2153wh. Runs much stronger now!


----------



## jthusky55 (Jan 3, 2012)

TK said:


> FYI weborder shows 562's in stock and ready to ship. They better be fulfilling previous orders before new ones go out!!!!!
> 
> Still no XPG's listed.



TK Not sure how they pick who gets saws, but I've already had 20 come and go and I have another 15 showing up today that I just ordered 3 weeks ago. Kind of strange:msp_confused:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 3, 2012)

TK said:


> FYI weborder shows 562's in stock and ready to ship. They better be fulfilling previous orders before new ones go out!!!!!
> 
> Still no XPG's listed.



Totally agree - and they did just that here, with the 560. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## TK (Jan 3, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Totally agree - and they did just that here, with the 560. :msp_biggrin:



Well what burns my bisquit is that I paid attention and was able to be one of the first to order when they were released. Then everyone else placed their orders and the whole shenanigans started. I had to send mine back - then RE-place my order. So it really was all for naught as my due diligence has put me at the end of the line. 

Fortunately we're long past the point to which I stopped caring about the saw. When it gets here it gets here. I have a feeling that the power to weight ratio of my 365sp is going to be significantly better when it comes back  I may be a bit more excited about the 550xp coming out sometime this decade and would make the perfect mate to my larger saw. I still like the 562, it's a fantastic saw, but it wore out its welcome with me.


----------



## TK (Jan 3, 2012)

jthusky55 said:


> TK Not sure how they pick who gets saws, but I've already had 20 come and go and I have another 15 showing up today that I just ordered 3 weeks ago. Kind of strange:msp_confused:



They probably didn't care for the level of "dirty" I sent one of the saws back...... :msp_biggrin: I wasn't happy about it and the whole situation, plus a couple other issues I was dealing with at the time. I'm probably on their pooplist :censored:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 3, 2012)

TK said:


> They probably didn't care for the level of "dirty" I sent one of the saws back...... :msp_biggrin: I wasn't happy about it and the whole situation, plus a couple other issues I was dealing with at the time. I'm probably on their pooplist :censored:



They rather should have compensated you for prying that saw out of your hands, and given you VIP treatment! :msp_angry:


----------



## TK (Jan 3, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> They rather should have compensated you for prying that saw out of your hands, and given you VIP treatment! :msp_angry:



They should have refunded me MSRP for them AND delivered the replacements by now. :greenchainsaw:

Checked weborder again this morning - no longer ready to go, they show another month for shipment on new orders so I think it was a **cough** glitch in weborder. Mine still only show a couple of days but we'll see. My breath - I'm not holding it.


----------



## jthusky55 (Jan 3, 2012)

They should be coming, just got a bunch today.


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 3, 2012)

TK said:


> They should have refunded me MSRP for them AND delivered the replacements by now. :greenchainsaw:
> 
> Checked weborder again this morning - no longer ready to go, they show another month for shipment on new orders so I think it was a **cough** glitch in weborder. Mine still only show a couple of days but we'll see. My breath - I'm not holding it.



bahahahahaha 2/7/12 now too funny:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------

